# Best money saving tips for vacation



## chunkygal (Jul 4, 2011)

I love hearing how others save, I alwyas learn alot.

I will share my favorites:

1. I buy "used" or resale giftcards for the restaurants I want to go to if available. For instance, we knew we were going to Roy's here in Ko Olina (to die for warm chocolate cake), so I bought $200 worth of cards for $140. Then we did the preview and got $70 more. We had a $310 meal that was incredible for $180 (difference and price of cards).

There are cards available for almost everything, including marriott from time to time. 

2. When we drive, we bring staples and buy local. We eat in the room a lot. I am a couponer and thanks to the wonders of the internet, I can check the sales and bring coupons at the location I am going to many times. I should make up a list of staples and post for others to add to, since I make this up everytime and usually forget something. 

3. We shop at local military exchanges and always as for military discounts. My husband is a navy reservist. Wow, this was helpful at Ko Olina with the price of gas and groceries in Hawaii. We spent $300 total for groceries/meals/alcohol other than our splurge at Roy's.

4. In many areas, there are early bird specials and we definely plan around these.

5. In Europe, I use local laudromats rather than hotel laundry services. I have had some great fun with the locals at laundry mats.

Please share!


----------



## davidn247 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just brief my wife about the "budget" before leaving for vacations. Not worth doing all these efforts if she does not stay under control too!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 4, 2011)

The single best money saving tip anyone should follow is to skip the timeshare presentation.  For $50-200, most timeshare buyers make the second or third largest purchase in their lives without doing any research and end up losing more money than their next largest purchase after that.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 5, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> The single best money saving tip anyone should follow is to skip the timeshare presentation.



Is the presentation "gift" worth the price of wasting a half-a-day's vacation?
To me, my leisure time is more valuable than gold.

I am not above comparison shopping and looking for discounts.  However,
I find my vacations more enjoyable w/o trying to nickle+dime my way thru it.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 5, 2011)

One of my best idea was to get a no annual fee + no exchange fee credit card for use in Foreign countries. Saves me 3+% on every charge plus getting 1% cash back. Nothing to do other than use the "right " card when buying anything.

I also save by using my Credit Union for ATM withdrawals when my "local" bank is not handy where I am and save the fees from that.

I sometimes look for coupons where I am going and if they fit my plans, print them out and use them.

Other than that, I live on the local economy and don't worry.

Cheers


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sign up for groupons or other such daily deals about 6 month before vacations for the area.  You just need to make sure that it won't expire before you can use it and don't overbook activities.


----------



## Dori (Jul 6, 2011)

I prepare most meals in our TS, especially when we have our children and grandchildren with us. It is much easier when we drive to a destination, as then I can bring things like plastic wrap, tinfoil, spices, etc.  When on holidays, I make sure to buy the Sunday paper, which has all the ads for the week. I base my meals according to what is on sale. 
I try to research the area to try to find free or inexpensive things to see and do.

Dori


----------



## SunSandGirl (Jul 6, 2011)

chunkygal said:


> I love hearing how others save, I alwyas learn alot.
> 
> I will share my favorites:
> 
> ...



Where do you find these cards?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 6, 2011)

For dining, we always look to Restaurant.com for specials.


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 7, 2011)

I usually call the resort before I stay and ask if they have any good suggestions for excursions, restaurants, golf, etc.  Then I ask if they have any special rates or coupons for their suggestions.  If not, I check the internet.  Usually I can find a whole lot of coupon deals by searching google.

I also eat in breakfast every morning, if driving, I take as much food and necessities as possible, always ask to see if internet and parking is included, or if there are special deals for owners.  I tend to charge everything on my AmEx to get starpoints for free Starwood hotel stays so that has saved a ton of money.  Also, Costco a lot of times has park ticket deals that are worthwhile.  

Furthermore, I bought the Platinum 4 pack from Busch Gardens that enables one to use at any of their parks for 2 years.  I have saved so much money with these as we go to Florida usually 2x a year and Williamsburg, Va 1x on top of our other timeshare stays so it has really worked out for us.  (Also you can pay it over 2 years interest fee if you need to which I think is a great deal).  

This is a fun thread.  I almost forgot, I have signed up on official tourism sites that have provided great deals for activities for when I was traveling.

Can't wait to hear others ideas.

Anita


----------



## heathpack (Jul 7, 2011)

We usually eat a simple breakfast in the room, then either eat a big, late lunch or if at a beachy locale wait for Happy Hour and eat at the bar.  Then we are usually set for the day.  We do this not so much to try to save $, but because it is usually how the flow of our day works out.  But it does save a bunch of money.  We don't really cook on vacation but will sometimes grill or put together a sandwich to eat in the room.

Whenever possible, we spend time doing free or low cost interesting things- hiking, beach snorkeling, walking tours, visiting local farmers or handicraft markets.

We almost never buy souveniers, just have too much "stuff" already.

We put our $ instead into a few expensive activities- a really nice meal somewhere, sail trip, helicopter tour, etc.  So we don't really save $ overall, just spend it differently.

H


----------



## JeffW (Jul 7, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Is the presentation "gift" worth the price of wasting a half-a-day's vacation?
> To me, my leisure time is more valuable than gold.
> 
> I am not above comparison shopping and looking for discounts.  However,
> I find my vacations more enjoyable w/o trying to nickle+dime my way thru it.




If the timeshare presentation is 1/2 day, I agree, practically impossible to be worth it.

However, if you can find a tour that has a decent gift, coupled with a good chance the tour will actually be 90 minutes or so, then it can definitely be worth it.  [TUG can help out here, asking for comments on, "Anyone know how long, how much pressure, the tour at XXX is?"  

In an ideal world, time would be golden, money unlimited, and everything on the vacation might be in the frame of reference, "....like it's your last...".  But the reality is most of us don't have unlimited money, and need to make comprises financially along the way. 

In terms of money-saving tips, I'd offer a few, all airline-related:

1. Consider getting an airline credit card that offers a companion voucher.  Delta has these, so does USAir.  Assuming you can find compatible flights, the annual fee of the credit card will always be less than the price of a 2nd paid ticket.

2. Consider getting any airline credit card that offers free baggage.  Delta's AMEX card offers this, as does Continental's Mastercard.  If you fly on an airline that charges you for even the first checked back (Southwest the exception), sometimes even the savings from one trip can cover the cost of the card.  

3. Be open to 'bumps'.  My wife and I were flying to Nassau (Atlantis) about 6 years ago, offered to take a bump on Continental.  We arrived at night (vs around 1pm), but get several hundred dollars each (forgot were were went with that).  
Then, a couple of years later, back to Atlantis, this time with my parents, and another bump.  That was a bit more inconvenient - got in 830pm, long layover, and no luggage until next day.  However for that, we each got $500 vouchers, which with a sale Continental had the following year, got us tickets for Hawaii for about $40 out of pocket.  NO WAY 1 day in Atlantis worth the cost of a flight to Hawaii.

With most timeshare stays being a week, typically it's not that big a deal to lose part of a day, if you are looking at $$$ for compensation.

Jeff


----------



## Bxian (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is a website for discount gift cards: http://www.giftcardgranny.com/category/restaurant/


----------



## JeffW (Jul 7, 2011)

Bxian said:


> Here is a website for discount gift cards: http://www.giftcardgranny.com/category/restaurant/



Interesting site, but for other first timers to it like me, note that most (all?) of the offers are just links to eBay auctions.  So the listed price (and % savings) is based on the last offer price.  Definitely a 'YMMV' with this deal.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 7, 2011)

We get several round trips on Southwest a year from DW's business card use. If not flying SW, we just pack in carry-ons to avoid check bag charges.
We usually eat breakfast in- (or room service on cruises). Lunch is often mom 'n pop local cafe while doing local activity.
Depending on where we are, dinner could be grilled if it's a beachy kind of place- farmer's markets can make it special, or a few times each vaca, we'll pre-shop restaurant.com and have the coupons printed for our use. We don't often dress up and go out for 'fine dining'.

On each vacation, we try to do at least one 'memorable' activity. Maybe sea kayaking, turtle rescue, or a helicopter tour or a 'big name' show or two in NYC or Vegas- without regard to price. It makes the vacations 'special' and not just 'getaways'.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 8, 2011)

Cap One ATM cards and credit cards are great, saving those 3% junk fees.  There are a few other banks that have the no international usage fee cards, but not many.




x3 skier said:


> One of my best idea was to get a no annual fee + no exchange fee credit card for use in Foreign countries. Saves me 3+% on every charge plus getting 1% cash back. Nothing to do other than use the "right " card when buying anything.
> 
> I also save by using my Credit Union for ATM withdrawals when my "local" bank is not handy where I am and save the fees from that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 8, 2011)

There was a long thread on FlyerTalk about using your mini-bar as a refrigerator for hotel stays.  Just buy the same drinks or other products at a local convenience store at a cheaper price and put those back for the ones you consume.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 8, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> There was a long thread on FlyerTalk about using your mini-bar as a refrigerator for hotel stays.  Just buy the same drinks or other products at a local convenience store at a cheaper price and put those back for the ones you consume.



Love this!


----------



## heathpack (Jul 8, 2011)

I am also big on free airfare whenever possible.

I will go visit Flyer Talk from time to time, and about once a year sign up for a credit card to get the bonus. *We also own a business, so can frequently get 2 cards & double rewards. *In the past 4-5 years, through credit card sign-ups, we've gotten 4 RT tickets on Southwest, 50k Delta Skymiles, 100k British Airways miles, and 50k American Airlines miles. *DISCLAIMER: You MUST have excellent credit to do this, otherwise all your requests for credit (or worse yet being denied for credit) will adversely impact your credit scores. *It is far more useful to be able to get a good loan rate than get airline miles.

In the past 2 years, we've been from California to Alaska, Hawaii, Mexico, Orlando, and NYC. *The only trip we used $ for was the Mexico trip, all the rest were FF tix.

However my ABSOLUTE favorite card is the Starwood AMEX. *Great access to free hotel nights. *You can also transfer points to most airlines to top off your miles to get an award ticket. *OR you can buy airline tickets directly with points, in which case you actually EARN FF miles on your free ticket. *Of course this only makes sense if you pay your balance in full every month. *LOVE that card!

H


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 9, 2011)

sail27bill said:


> I bought the Platinum 4 pack from Busch Gardens that enables one to use at any of their parks for 2 years.



Is there a discount for buying these in fours? I plan to buy four at Williamsburg in a couple of weeks, but I haven't seen any discount beyond the normal $299. 

We did this a few years ago and found it to be a good deal. I'm not a coaster rider, but my two younger sons love them. Buying this time of year, we should be able to visit parks for three summers.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 9, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> The single best money saving tip anyone should follow is to skip the timeshare presentation. For $50-200, most timeshare buyers make the second or third largest purchase in their lives without doing any research and end up losing more money than their next largest purchase after that.


 
Just say no - to the off property hustlers -  Without a room full of people the sales model doesn't work


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 9, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> There was a long thread on FlyerTalk about using your mini-bar as a refrigerator for hotel stays.  Just buy the same drinks or other products at a local convenience store at a cheaper price and put those back for the ones you consume.




Be careful. Some hotels have a system that automatically bills your room when you move an item from its original place in the fridge. Doesn't matter is you replace it or not, you get charged. They have a sensor system in the shelf.:annoyed: 

Cheers


----------



## javabean (Jul 9, 2011)

I recently upgraded to II Gold. I was surprised at how many discount dinings and other offers they have posted on their website for my local home area and areas we will be traveling to. I believe we'll make up the upgrade cost very quickly, starting with the savings on the getaway we purchased during II's recent sale week.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 9, 2011)

x3 skier said:


> Be careful. Some hotels have a system that automatically bills your room when you move an item from its original place in the fridge. Doesn't matter is you replace it or not, you get charged. They have a sensor system in the shelf.



I'd certainly dispute any charge for moving things around.
We recently replaced some $2.00 Cokes with $0.50 Cokes at a Hilton in South Beach.
Only we had trouble finding the right-size cans. It was hardly worth the trouble.


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 10, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> Is there a discount for buying these in fours? I plan to buy four at Williamsburg in a couple of weeks, but I haven't seen any discount beyond the normal $299.
> 
> We did this a few years ago and found it to be a good deal. I'm not a coaster rider, but my two younger sons love them. Buying this time of year, we should be able to visit parks for three summers.
> 
> ...



Sheila,

I know that they were still offering this deal last December (buy 3, get one free).  My sister-in-law purchased it then for her family.  I have had this deal for a number of years (it doesn't expire once you get it and keep renewing it) so I would be disheartened if they stopped offering it.  It was the best deal around, and made visiting Busch garden parks so affordable.  I would call customer service and see.  I know the parks were sold, so I wonder if the new management stopped offering this deal.  

Anita


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 10, 2011)

x3 skier said:


> Be careful. Some hotels have a system that automatically bills your room when you move an item from its original place in the fridge. Doesn't matter is you replace it or not, you get charged. They have a sensor system in the shelf.:annoyed:
> 
> Cheers



At the Hyatt Regency on exchange last week and they posted a card above their inroom "bar" refrigerator stating sensor and weighed shelves would cause billing for goods. Additionally, the maids were to check and dispose of any items NOT associated with their products and CHARGE YOU a $25 per day fee for this cleanout activity. The next paragraph on their posted card, was a refrigerator could be RENTED from the hotel and the extension to call. I read the information beforehand and on checkin requested the $25 per stay refrigerator for the week. At checkout, that $25 fee for refrigerator rental was waived (total happy surprise). 
As for the $14/day internet, McDonald's was a block or so from the Hyatt. Starbucks was a bit further.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 10, 2011)

Anita,

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll let you know what I find out.

UPDATE: Apparently the four packs are a thing of the distance past. No discounts that I can find from the $299 Platinum price.

Sheila


----------



## beachlover11 (Jul 10, 2011)

I always travel with a budget in mind. It's loose budget with a max overall amount for spending. I allocate money towards food, experiences and shopping. If we are near any type of outlets I have to be restrained LOL. We spend a ton dining out so I always try to go to restaurant.com for dining certificates. If our trip involves theme parks then I try to buy a package since it always comes out cheaper than single tickets.

My best bargain tip is one that TUGgers already know, renting a timeshare or home is almost always more affordable and flexible than renting a hotel room.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 10, 2011)

Overall, the biggest factors to be are knowing when and where to buy tickets, rent cars, and rent hotel rooms.  I use the LCC's as much as possible for my intra-Europe trips and try to buy early enough to get the really good prices. To find which LCC's offer routes I am interested in, I use www.whichbudget.com For rail, it is a matter of knowing which countries give you a savings for buying rail tickets early like the UK ( www.thetrainline.com I find is the best way to buy them) versus those which have the same price no matter when you buy them.  I check several sources on car rentals, all of them consolidators, but in the last few years, I have consistently done best with www.economycarrentals.com .  For hotels, again, I use several booking engines but generally find the best prices at www.booking.com  For transfers from the airport to downtown, I check out my options at www.toandfromtheairport.com and usually find better options than taking a taxi.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2011)

Not so much for TS vacations, but on cruises, we ALWAYS have the cabin steward empty the minibar fridge so we can put our own snacks and drinks in it. We order extra tomato juice, OJ & fruit at breakfast room service and make drinks from our brought-onboard wine & vodka. Helps whittle down those cruiseline bar bills.

Jim Ricks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2011)

Never assume the rental car reservation you have is the best price you can get.  Keep checking, even right up until the day you need the car.  I saved our son $20 on his rental out of Oakland two weeks ago.  I had already reserved a car and found one while they were on the plane.  I sent him a text to pick up his car at Budget instead of Enterprise.  He was thrilled with $110 with all taxes included for a week in a compact.


----------



## 1st Class (Jul 10, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Never assume the rental car reservation you have is the best price you can get.  Keep checking, even right up until the day you need the car.  I saved our son $20 on his rental out of Oakland two weeks ago.  I had already reserved a car and found one while they were on the plane.  I sent him a text to pick up his car at Budget instead of Enterprise.  He was thrilled with $110 with all taxes included for a week in a compact.



What a nice Mom you are!


----------



## Rancher (Jul 13, 2011)

Last year in Hawaii I used Walmart and several grocery stores to get cash back whenever I bought something and needed extra cash. We could get several hundred if we needed that much. This saved us on banking machine fees and having to drive to these banks as we were at Walmart or getting groceries anyway. Hope to do it again this year.


----------



## JeffW (Jul 13, 2011)

If you need cash, that's a good 'free' way to get it.  However, without getting into a "paying with cash vs credit" discussion, I'll throw my 2c into paying with credit cards:
- you don't have to go get cash
- if credit card is lost, you're protected; if cash is lost, your out of luck
- whether miles, points, cash back, whatever, it's not that difficult to find a credit card that effectively gives you some rebate for using it.  

There are exceptions:
- you need to pay your bill in full to avoid interest fees
- you need to compare international purchase surcharges with the commissions to convert currency
- you need to make sure you don't spend more with the credit card than you would with cash.

Jeff


----------



## kathywordolf (Jul 15, 2011)

Here I want to share with you my experiences and ideas on saving money during the vacation travel. 

Firstly, I usually rent a car instead of taking flights. Although renting a car may sound expensive, it can really save us more than using the airport shuttle.

Secondly, I often have breakfasts at some places where my kids are free to have meals. I have two children. I have saved much with this way. I think it is quite a good idea for family travel.

Thirdly, when we are on a trip, we tend to bring our water bottles instead of buying outside. The drinks at some attractions are usually more expensive than in other areas.

___________________________

 Traveling to Oklahoma City


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 16, 2011)

We dont go on as many vacations as some but about 5 a year; so for me saving allows me to go this much. 

It depends on what kind of trip it is.

Driving trips.  We use my subaru instead of the truck.  Our next trip is  Canada so we will be putting on alot of miles but getting there is part of the trip. We will pack more food, water bottles, kitchen supplies.  This trip is more for sight seeing and hiking so more of our food will be prepared at the ts. 

Airline trips.  I have 2 ff credit cards and friends that give me buddy passes. I have the Amex companion pass, we try to use that every year.  Makes up for the annual fee.  Airline trips are planned out well in advance.  I used to pack 2 suitcases now I am down to 1 smaller bag so my baggage fees are low. 
Car rental rates are checked often. I book a good one and then cancel it when I can beat the rate.  Usually I wont pay more than $175 for a medium/standard car for a week.  Sometimes I get lucky and its alot less. 

I still bring certain things for the kitchen even when I fly.  We eat most of our meals in the ts with the exception of local pubs or breweries.  For example if you go to Anna Maria Island you have to eat at the Rod and Reel. Or Kona, the Kona Brewery.  We buy local produce and will always shop farmer markets.  Different places that we go more often have different rules.  For example in Kona, buy wine and gas from Costco.  In Banff, Canmore you buy your groceries from the Safeway in Canmore.  In Canada you   drink less.  Alcohol and cigarettes (I dont smoke)   are very expensive.  If you go to Canada you have to buy Gibson's Finest because you cant buy it anywhere else.  I will make  sure I stop by the duty free shop to save some money.  

We like the local flavor of a place.  Even Vegas. I would rather spend my time on Freemont Street than on the strip.  The food is cheaper there and the entertainment is free. I went to Orlando to visit my daughter  and her friend gave us her ts at Boardwalk for 4 days.  The kids would rather go to the pools than to the park.  That suited me just fine with 90 degree temperatures. Those same grandchildren would rather go to a National Park or a beach than to Disney.  

*In the end....its a vacation, do what you enjoy*.  After all when you or your family looks back on your life, no one will remember what color carpet or what sofa you had at a certain point in time, and hopefully what you do for your living is not your life.  *Our families will remember the time spent together and how much fun we had.  Thats why we bought the timeshares in the first place.  *


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 19, 2011)

Invite another couple/family and split the cost of many things, such as lodging, groceries and rental car. 

When I'm not staying in my timeshare, I use VRBO to rent a privately owned home or villa with a kitchen and laundry.  For instance, in May we booked a gorgeous 3 master bedroom, 3 bath house in Sedona for what we would have paid for a hotel room ($300/night, which we split with another couple), but this included a gourmet kitchen, private hot tub, and laundry.  In June, 3 families went in to rent a 5 bdrm house in the Outer Banks, for which we paid the princely sum of $600 per family.  Had its own private dock, hot tub and laundry. 

We eat all breakfasts in and many lunches/dinners. Some of our best memories are grilling out steaks with a glass of wine in fabulous locations around the country.   

We always pack a soft-sided cooler, which we use to pack lunches and drinks when we go on day trips (e.g. hiking).  If we plan on staying in a hotel that doesn't have a fridge, we bring a bigger soft-sided cooler and use the hotel ice machine to keep our drinks and food cold. 

And the easiest thing we do to save money is travel in shoulder seasons.  Everything from the lodging to the airfare to the rental car is cheaper!


----------



## winger (Jul 19, 2011)

When traveling by air, try to start at least two weeks. This ' economy of scale' spreads your air tix costs over more days so price/day decreases. Also, easier to buy food in bulk and not have good spoil a you may experience with only a 7-day stay.  Eat in or pack breakfast and lunch is possible and spurge on dinner to celebrate a successful vacation day!


----------

